# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) تحديثات :  تحديث جديد ومهم لبرنامج Viber لأصحاب هواتف بلاك بيري

## mohamed73

أصحاب  هواتف بلاك بيري توجهو لمتجر تطبيقات فهنالك تحديث مهم لبرنامج فايبر الذي  يعتبر احد افضل برامج المحادثة والمكالمات الصوتيه المجانية
التطبيق  بالاصدار رقم 2.3 متوفر في متجر BlackBerry App World يحمل واجهة الجديده  مع أمكانية ارسال صور رمزية تعبيرية اثناء المحادثة كما تم دعم اللغه  العربيه واللغه الأسبانيه أيضا.
وحسبما ذكر المصدر ان تطبيق VoIP أو Viber قادم للـ BlackBerry 10 في شهر April القادم.
ويذكر ان عدد مستخدموا هذا التطبيق قد وصل إلى 140 مليون مستخدم.
اذا كنت تريد تحديث تطبيق الفايبر أدخل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------


## لولو2

شكرا

----------


## ريان99

لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## zinosoleil

شكرا  merci boucoup

----------

